# America, the movie



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I rode with some friends to Fargo to see the movie America. I'm 66 years old and found I had fallen into some thinking traps and some misinformation. Go and you will find some conflicts that your public school teacher didn't get right in your history class.
I didn't know before that Hillary actually met with Saul Alinsky. When I said Obama and Hillary were students of Alinsky I didn't fully understand how right I was. The best part was how liberals will use guilt to further their agenda. I'll give you an example. They tell how little the white man paid for the Island of Manhattan right? Does that make you feel bad? Ya, me too. However, they point out what land was worth at the time, and that there is still land that can be purchased at that price. So look what it's worth now. Was it worth that much then? Who created the wealth that makes it worth that much today? If you purchased a new car for $3000 in 1970 did you cheat Detroit and the dealer? Are you going back and pay them another $40K this year? Why not? 
Until America wealth was acquired by conquest. Countries that conquered other countries took their valuables like gold etc, and made them pay a tax. America was the first to rebuild countries they had conquered. There is much to be proud of, not the shame liberals lay on us.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Heck Bruce, every time I hunt or fish in Alaska I feel guilty that we cheated the Russians! :lol: A liberal like you probably wants to insist on spying them some more money, say another couple thousand or so......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> spying them some more money


I see you have the same problem I do trying to do a response on that darn little phone keyboard. It took me a while to figure out what you were saying. Then I realized it was big fingers on small keys. Saaaaaay you were not a surgeon were you? :rollin:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Gee Bruce, are you trying to tell me I shouldn't try to type on a dinky little micro smart phone with big fat klutzy thumbs!?! :lol: 
Heck, I was just trying to lay a guilt trip on you for us buying Alaska from Russia back when Russia was trying to pay for the Napoleonic Wars (another war to end all wars! hah) Can't remember what we bought it for, ?65 million runs into my mind or something like that. At the time "Seward's Folly" was ridiculed by most of the American Population, but heck, I'd bet you and I could find a bunch of guys that would chip in to buy it for our own hunting fishing place right now! I'd reach for my checkbook in a hurry, though my personal Check for 65 million would definitely bounce at least to Neil Armstrong's 1969 footprints! 
But like with the Natives and Long Island, don't you feel guilty that we cheated those poor Russians in that deal, and that we should PAY (not SPY as my thumbs flattened the keys in their klutzy fashion in the first post!) them some more to assuage our guilt? We ought to be ashamed of ourselves!   
Good luck in Devl's Lake! Its hard to go home skunked from there, even for a lousy fisherman like me!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually I was wondering if SPY was a Froidian slip. Just gorged me old gut on fresh walley. Now for a nap. Later HH.


----------

